# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  Spa Gazebo

## brian05

Hello  
Just wondering if anyone has any plans to build a spa gazebo that they wouldnt mind sharing. Im after approx 2400w x 2400l x 2400h. I wouldnt mind a hip gable roof but I dont think I could be that good ( lol ) Flat Roof may be more up my alley. I also have a concrete area already so I would probably need stirrups could I just dyna bolt them to the concrete. Im worried about wind loading I think our area is rated T2. There is always a slight breeze happening up through our backyard though and last August September we had some massive winds up to approx 160 klm per hour I could hear the gutter and fascia singing with the big gusts.

----------

